# Texaco Outboard Motor Oil bottle



## wabnoles (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey guys,

 I was walking on the beach today when I spotted some green glass bottle. At first I was angr that someone left trash on the beach and went over to pick it up when I noticed it said Texaco Outboard Motor Oil and I'm thinking "oil doesnt come in glass bottles" lol so I kept it. Anyways, its in pretty corroded condition but it's an old item. It's a green glass bottle made by the Duraglass company and on the bottom are the numbers A-8571. On the top of the bottle is a rusted metal cap with a hole in the middle of it. I found it interesting that there's a design of a bird in flight. 

 Anyways I am wondering if anyone could help me in 1) dating this bottle and 2) providing more information on the Duraglass Company. Thanks!

 --Andrew


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 28, 2007)

follow this link and go toward the bottom of the page 

 EDIT: sorry about that, sometimes i can be a little dense i forgot to add the link

 here it is 

http://myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html#ABCDEF


----------



## wabnoles (Jul 29, 2007)

Follow which link?


----------



## LC (Jul 29, 2007)

The link below will take you to an ended ebay auction where one like the one you described was listed. It was in pretty good condition, and  brought $9.99. I would guess it to be from the 60s.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TEXACO-OUTBOARD-MOTOR-OIL-Glass-JAR-1-PINT-DURAGLAS_W0QQitemZ180137488556QQihZ008QQcategoryZ35675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 29, 2007)

i forgot to add the link for you.... i fixed it for you now you can go check it out


----------



## wabnoles (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks very much!! From my own research on the Texaco logo, I found that the logo used on this bottle was used between 1936 and 1963. From the information I found from those websites you provided, it was made in Alton, IL in 1956. So I uncovered a 50 year old bottle washed up on a beach... thats awesome. The saltwater has pretty much wore off the paint in the label. Does anyone know of a proper way to stabilize it and also what would be a good way to clean out the interior.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 29, 2007)

you could dpray polyurethane on the lable, but ive never tried it so i dont know how well it works, to clean the inside you can use many different methods, runa search on this forum and look around


----------

